# Anyone smoking this weekend?



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2005)

Just called the local butcher and put a packer on hold, $2.60lb!  Gonna put it on in the morning and throw some sausages on in the afternoon.

BTW, just opened the first cold one of the day!    :drinkers: mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2005)

No.  Cold front coming in, so I'm gonna grill some chicken thighs.
I'm outa pulled pork paks in my freezer, so that's gonna happen soon.
Maybe next weekend.

Looked at some new patio furniture at Sams Club today.  Can't wait for spring!


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2005)

Cooking a brisket (flat).  May throw something else on there but still have PPork in the freezer.  May throw something on that will be done for lunch.  Or snacks.


----------



## Ratman (Feb 18, 2005)

Was going to attempt for the first time smoking on my Traeger I got.  Weather sucks so instead I think I'm just gonna smoke a big fat joint. :-D


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2005)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Was going to attempt for the first time smoking on my Traeger I got.  Weather sucks so instead I think I'm just gonna smoke a big fat joint. :-D



Sometimes ya just gotta do what ya gotta do!  Enjoy!  :weedman:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, it's common to get butts here for 99 cents a pound.  Brisket is a different story.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's a pic of the $35 brisket at 5 a.m.  Pit temp is 164* and meats at 226* now at 2 p.m.

brisket


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 19, 2005)

Jesus Larry that thing is huge, how much does it weigh, what's the rub?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

yeppers, that's a big un!  I'm also interested in the rub.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2005)

In the words of Susan:

"Great googa-mooga!!"  You got the point and everything on that bad boy...you gonna do burnt endz??!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Jesus Larry that thing is huge, how much does it weigh, what's the rub?



Bruce, 13.5lbs, my own homemade rub I make.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

There's a swap thread over on Sharky's that Larry got involved in.  If you have something to barter with.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

A while back, Shawn W. posted a pic of "ohm".  (TVWB?) It was every bit as big as Larry's brisket as I recall.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of the $35 brisket at 5 a.m.  Pit temp is 164* and meats at 226* now at 2 p.m.
> 
> brisket



Larry, did you wrap the ends in foil to protect from direct heat?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm brining a turkey breast for tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm going to roast it, smoke it or grill it. I'll have to sleep on it tonight.Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm brining a turkey breast for tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm going to roast it, smoke it or grill it. I'll have to sleep on it tonight.Anybody have any suggestions?


Yeah!  Don't sleep *on* it!    Here's what I did this past Thanksgiving.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Here we are at the 10 1/2 hour mark, pit temp 235*, meats at 170*.  Just added some sausages too.

10.5hour mark


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2005)

That looks great Larry...how long for the sausages??  Are the hot or mild or???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Some are plain Bratwursts, the others are spicy Italian.  I'm thinking about two hours for the sausages, maybe a bit longer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

I broke down and foiled.   foiled brisket and sausages


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2005)

Larry, did you add more smoke wood to that fire? It looks like it's smoking up a storm.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Nick I added a few small chips for the sausages, by the time I put them on all my wood was gone.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2005)

Come on Larry!  Let's see that sliced and served!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Come on Larry!  Let's see that sliced and served!!


I'd like to see Shawn's "Ohm" cut again! :-D


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

Th Ohm picture can be seen by clicking the  2004-09-17 Brisket  link on this page Bill. I ended up cutting off from the flat what wouldn't fit then cooking that piece another time.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, come on Larry, quit holding out on us, that brisket was looking mighty good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Finished product.

*Sliced#1*
*Sliced#2*


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Mighty Fine lookin' finished product!!  8)


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I broke down and foiled.   foiled brisket and sausages


 Larry I think I know what the problem was, why you had to foil. I can tell from your pictures that you had the lid off your WSM. Stuff will cook better with the lid on.

Just kiddin man, it really looks good. Look at that smoke ring, makes me want to try another brisket. Great job!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2005)

Man that looks great Larry!  How did it taste...did you use BBQ sauce?  Now I have to decide if your turkey or brisket is the best looking!  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys.  Taste and tenderness were great, no sauce needed.  Need to add a bit more sugar to the rub next time, otherwise it was fine.  

BTW, if you haven't done sausages on the smoker before, make it a priority next cook.  Not sure if it gets any better than sausages, smoked low and slow.  2hours @ 225-230*.  Very good.


----------



## john pen (Feb 20, 2005)

Workin' all weekend, but throwin a brisket (1.99 lb) on sometime sunday nite to hopefully have for dinner Monday..gonna try the garlic/ evoo rub from one of the other posts...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2005)

Larry, thats the finest looking brisket I've ever seen!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2005)

Larry, it's a crying shame you didn't have that in a comp.  That is one of the most gorgeous briskets I've ever seen.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, it's a crying shame you didn't have that in a comp.  That is one of the most gorgeous briskets I've ever seen.



Thanks Cap'n, hopefully if and when I ever do a comp I'll have the same success and the judges concur with your thoughts!




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, thats the finest looking brisket I've ever seen!



Thank you Nick!



			
				Susan Z said:
			
		

> Sweeeeet, Larry!   Is all that juice from the brisket?!
> 
> Those look like mighty thick slices.  I wonder how thick the rest of the gang here slices 'em.  I try to do mine on the thin side.



Yes Susan, 100% brisket juice.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah the moisture is the first thing I noticed.  Great smoke ring, despite the foil the outside looks perfect, a little crusty.  But all that moisture is what I want in my q, any type of meat.  After hours in the heat, if you can get something that juicy, well it must be magic.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Wow!   Must be the wonders of foiling.  Verrrrrry interesting.



Well Susan, like I've said before in the past I am typically "anti-foiling" except for ribs.  But I may have to consider foiling again in the future, the results were not nearly as bad as I'd thought they would be.  The only thing that would lead me to foiling again though is, if I was running short on time again.  Otherwise, I'll try to keep the meat in the smoke.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes it was delicious!  I'm actually eating a sammich right now.  Got plenty left if you wanna make the trip to Bealeton?    You could have a nice brisket sammich in prolly less than an hour!  Got cold beer too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2005)

I love me some horseradish!  Just ate this sammich plain, with a bit of black pepper.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2005)

Job well done brother.
I wish mine would have looked that good.  What temp did you pull the meat?  What temp did you foil?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Job well done brother.
> I wish mine would have looked that good.  What temp did you pull the meat?  What temp did you foil?



Thanks Chris, I pulled it off at 180*, I foiled around 170-172 only because I was in a hurry!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a 16 lb'er once! Now _that_ was scarey! I hadda get up at two to start it!


----------

